# 
!  , , .       . ...        .     .             . .      ?     ?     .  .   ?
    !!!!!!

----------


## Jubi

> .  .   ?

----------

>

----------


## Jubi

> 


   ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ?


   2  -  .      ,      .

----------

,  !

----------


## Jubi

> 2  -


  ,        ,

----------


## shrilanka

> ,        ,


 :Confused:   .   ,          ,  - .

----------


## Jubi



----------


## shrilanka

> 


?   .    ,     ,   .     .   .     ,  ,    2      :Smilie: 

   ,     .    " ", .. ,  , .

----------

,        ,       .  ,     ,    .        .       ...

----------


## Jubi

> .    ,     ,   .     .   .     ,  ,    2


  ,  ,    .

----------

:  ,    -     .   -  , , -     .             (    ).

----------


## shrilanka

> ,  ,    .


      ???  ?  :Wow:

----------

.     !     ,   



> 


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 29

?

----------


## Jubi

> ?


 1  2011

----------


## shrilanka

.

----------

> ?
>     !!!!!!


          .    .

----------


## ugaik-bookkeeper

,   ,    .      ,      1987 . 
   /.    ( )   . 
      ,    ,    . 
        ,  .             .         .    .
!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Indiga

> ,    ,    .


 ,      ,   .

----------


## FM

> ,      ,   .


     ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

*ugaik-bookkeeper*, 



> 1987


     ?..

----------


## Indiga

> ?


  .

----------


## FM

> .


 ?  :Smilie:       ...  :Wink:

----------


## Indiga

> ?       ...


   .

----------


## ugaik-bookkeeper

,   1997 .    ,        .
,   ,        ,      .        ?
    ,             .         .
      ,   " ".          .        , ..  " "   .        ,      -      .
 :yes:

----------


## Ellen_K

!    .  .        ,      .     . . , ,        .  .

----------


## alexstrel

> . .


???        .

----------


## LuckyBuh

> ???        .


+1. 
   "   ".      : . -, .    ..  ..

----------


## Nattaha

*ugaik-bookkeeper*,     ""?..  ...  :yes:    -    ,     -   :Frown:     ,   ,    !     , ,      .  .  ( -)             ,      ,  ,  ...

----------

